# Laich!!! - Was nun???



## katja (10. März 2008)

hallo ihr lieben!

bei meiner morgendlichen visite habe ich einen schönen klumpen laich zwischen den pflanzenstummeln entdeckt :shock 

das wär ja nun nicht weiter tragisch, aber spätestens ende april wird der teich von den neuen hausbesitzern "entfernt"  

bis dahin werden die kleinen hüpfer ja noch nicht das weite gesucht haben, oder?

wir hätten in der nähe einen see, wo ich den klumpen "aussetzen" könnte, aber geht das so einfach? denn eigentlich sind die laichbollen ja irgendwie an den pflanzen "festgemacht", kann ich den denn ohne weiteres nur ins wasser lassen?

eine ratlose katja hofft auf eure tipps oder das versprechen, dass bis in sechs wochen alle ausgezogen sind :beeten


----------



## karsten. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

Hallo Katja

ich werde auch nicht mehr das Erwachsenwerden meiner __ Frösche erleben .

nur (so der letzte Stand)   lass ich meinen Teich wie er ist .....

Dein Problem wird sich noch dramatisch  steigern , wenn die Libellenlarven
Köcherfliegen , __ Molche und __ Kröten erst um Gnade flehen .

tu Dir doch selbst einen Gefallen , fisch ab so viel wie geht und setz sie um 

und vergiss sie schnell :shock 

mfG

PS . am Besten mit Eimer und viel Wasser 
den Eimer unter Wasser drücken und den Laich mit in den Eimer spülen lassen..


----------



## katja (10. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

hallo karsten!

selbstverständlich werde ich bei der abpumpaktion danebenstehen, rechtzeitig stop schreien und alles, was kreucht und fleucht rausholen.
die fische kann ich meinem händler bringen, alles was nach larve und so aussieht, darf in den angrenzenden bach, soweit, sogut.

ich wusste nur nicht, ob es gut geht, wenn ich den laich einfach so "schwimmen" lasse, weil er von den __ kröten oder fröschen ja irgendwie "befestigt" wird. aber wenn das nix macht, werde ich mit eimer zum nächsten see marschieren


----------



## Digicat (10. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

Servus Katja

Karsten hat ja schon alles geschrieben  

Nur soviel noch von mir:

Vergiss den Teich ganz schnell, so weh es auch tut, aber du wirst vor Erinnerung noch Krank, die Gedanken das die "Nachfolger" den Teich zuschütten wollen > verdränge Ihn.

Es wird dir dadurch BESSER gehen  .

Aber es gibt ja vielleicht wieder einen neuen Teich  und kannst wieder all deine Liebe in diesen stecken  .


----------



## Inken (10. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

Ach Katja...

... geplant, kalkuliert, geackert, gehegt und gepflegt, betüddelt, Sorgen gemacht, viel Freude dran gehabt, Nachwuchs großgezogen, Herzblut reingesteckt...
Und dann geht alles ganz schnell..

Ich denk an euch!


----------



## Regina (11. März 2008)

*Schade um den Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

mich stimmt das Ganze auch traurig.
Da ich den Teich ja in natura kenne, und er mir immer sehr gut gefallen hat, finde ich es schon deprimierend.  
Aber leider kann er nicht mit umziehen. 
Viel Arbeit, Liebe, Herzblut und Geld sind dahin. 
Wenn ich den Platz hätte, könnte alles zu mir ziehen. Dann könnten Katja und Holger ihre Teichbewohner bei uns besuchen. 
Aber dem ist leider nicht so.


----------



## axel (11. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

Moin Katja !

Wenn noch was ne neue Heimat braucht immer her zu mir  
Ich hab noch viel Platz . Der Teich ist seit September mit Wasser gefüllt !

Liebe Gruße

axel


----------



## Dr.J (11. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

@Katja

warum will denn der neue Besitzer den Teich zuschütten?  

Das ist bestimmt einer von den "Ich betoniere meinen Garten, damit ich ihn nicht pflegen muss"-Typen


----------



## katja (11. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

ne doc, so is das nicht, die neuen bewohner haben aber zwei recht kleine kinder und somit ist es ihnen 1. zu gefährlich und 2. wollen sie an der stelle eine spielwiese mit sandkasten etc errichten.

ich versuche auf jeden fall ALLES lebendige irgendwie zu retten und unterzubringen


----------



## Dr.J (11. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

@Katja

ok. Schade um den Teich  , der m.E. gerade für Kinder interessant sein sollte, denn Kinder könnte da viel lernen. Man hätte ja auch den Teich kindersicher machen können.

Egal.


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

Hallo Katja,

ich kann gut nachfühlen was in Dir vorgeht. Wir haben ja unser altes Grundstück verkauft, und da lebte wirklich alles was Du Dir in einem Teich nur vorstellen kannst. Die neuen Besitzer (es sind mehrere) haben ausnahmslos keinen Teich mehr angelegt. Der Mutterboden wurde zur Seite geschoben (einer hat sogar den Mutterboden komplett abschieben und vom Grundstück entfernen lassen), die Häuser gebaut, Mutterboden wieder drauf und dann ein englischer Rasen angelegt. Das wars, mehr Grün ist da nicht erlaubt. Obstbäume, Blumenwiese, Teiche - alles existiert nicht mehr. Tiere sind sowieso weg, egal ob es die Amphibien in den Teichen waren, oder die Vögel in den Hecken und Bäumen. Ich geh da nicht mehr hin, das muss ich mir wirklich nicht anschauen. 

Wenn Du mit dem Eimer lostigerst und den Krötenlaich umsiedelst, dann darfst Du Dich nicht dabei erwischen lassen. Sowas nennt man nämlich Faunenverfälschung und wird in Deutschland mit hohen Geldbußen geahndet.


----------



## katja (13. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mit dem Eimer lostigerst und den Krötenlaich umsiedelst, dann darfst Du Dich nicht dabei erwischen lassen. Sowas nennt man nämlich Faunenverfälschung und wird in Deutschland mit hohen Geldbußen geahndet.





 ja __ spinnen die denn?? wäre es besser, ich "entsorg" ihn so, dass er vertrocknet oder weggespült wird?? 

die bürohengste in unseren ämtern haben doch echt ausnahmslos alle einen an der waffel!!!  :crazy

 ich lass mich nicht erwischen


----------



## Findling (13. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

Hi Katja,

sieh das mit den "Bürohengsten" in den Ämtern mal nicht so eng. Die müssen halt ihre Vorschriften einhalten, ob die sinnvoll sind oder nicht.

Aber ...

Du solltest dich da mal erkundigen, ob die "Entfernung" des Teiches zu dieser Zeit (wenn noch Laich oder "unreife" Jungtiere darin ist/sind) überhaupt erlaubt ist. Schließlich handelt es sich hier um den Laich von geschützten Tierarten. Vielleicht haben diese "Bürohengste" ja sogar Möglichkeiten, dir auf diesem Umweg beim Erhalt deines Teiches zu helfen.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## karsten. (13. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Katja,
> ..........
> 
> Vielleicht haben diese "Bürohengste" ja sogar Möglichkeiten, dir auf diesem Umweg beim Erhalt deines Teiches zu helfen.
> ...........




das wäre bei einem Hausverkauf aber für Käufer und VerKäufer
.. ..
eher kontraproduktiv ! 


mfG


----------



## katja (13. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Katja,
> 
> sieh das mit den "Bürohengsten" in den Ämtern mal nicht so eng. Die müssen halt ihre Vorschriften einhalten, ob die sinnvoll sind oder nicht.
> 
> ...



hallo manfred,

ich meinte genau die bürohengste, die sich diese vorschriften ausdenken! :evil 


zum erhalt des teiches: ich glaube nicht, dass das jemand kontrollieren kommt, und wenn ich es nicht mehr "überwache" und alles lebende rette, machen die neuen besitzer halt in einer nacht- und nebelaktion tabularasa! dann lieber keine schlafenden hunde wecken und retten, was geht!


----------



## Holger1969 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Katja,
> 
> sieh das mit den "Bürohengsten" in den Ämtern mal nicht so eng. Die müssen halt ihre Vorschriften einhalten, ob die sinnvoll sind oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Nee, lieber nicht. Am Ende springen die noch ab und wir müssten uns nach neuen Käufer fürs Haus umschauen


----------



## katja (13. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, lieber nicht. Am Ende springen die noch ab und wir müssten uns nach neuen Käufer fürs Haus umschauen



 ab morgen is nix mehr mit abspringen!  

aber trotzdem, ich bleib dabei, lieber kümmern wir uns noch drum, als die komplett ahnungslosen


----------



## Nymphaion (13. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

Hallo,

schimpft nicht auf die Bürohengste, dieses Verbot hat einen durchaus sinnvollen Hintergrund. Unsere Vorstellung von Tier- und Pflanzenarten ist nur eine Hilfskonstruktion um Ordnung in das Durcheinander der Realität zu bringen. Wer glaubt eine __ Erdkröte in Flensburg sei absolut identisch mit einer Erdkröte in Berchtesgaden, der irrt sich gewaltig. In Wirklichkeit haben wir es zwischen diesen beiden Orten mit vielen leicht voneinander unterschiedlichen Erdkrötenpopulationen zu tun und die Übergänge dazwischen sind fliessend. Auch zeitlich betrachtet gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den Erdkröten in der Vergangenheit, der Gegenwart und der Zukunft. Wenn wir eine einzelne Kröte anschauen, dann sehen wir einen winzig kleinen Ausschnitt aus der räumlichen Verbreitung und der Evolution dieser Kröte. Jedes natürliche Vorkommen einer Art hat seine ganz eigene Geschichte und seine ganz eigenen Gene. Wenn man jetzt anfängt in solche Populationen Varianten aus einer ganz anderen Ecke des Landes einzuschleusen, dann verändert man natürlich diese Population und etwas ganz einmaliges geht durch diese Vermischung unwiderbringlich verloren. Aus genau diesem Grund ist es verboten Tiere oder Pflanzen in der Natur anzusiedeln. Wo so etwas gemacht wird, muss es mit Genehmigung und unter wissenschaftlicher Aufsicht geschehen. In der Regel werden dafür Tiere/Pflanzen aus dem betreffenden Gebiet vermehrt und dann dort wieder angesiedelt. Wenn es dort die Art nicht mehr gibt, dann bemüht man sich die nächstgelegene Population zu nehmen.


----------



## Findling (14. März 2008)

*AW: Laich!!! - Was nun???*

Hallo Katja, Hallo Holger,

ok....ok... war ein Mißverständnis.

Bei mir hatte sich - warum auch immer - der Gedanke breit gemacht, dass ihr die Mieter/Pächter dieses Grundstückes seid und der neue Eigentümer jetzt den Teich entfernen will. Wenn Ihr selbst die Verkäufer seid, ist das natürlich eine ganz andere Situation und dann würde ich auch empfehlen - Klappe halten... und vergessen, dass Findling seinen Senf dazu gegeben hat! 

Aber was Werner geschrieben hat, darf auch nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Was ihr vorhabt ist - in Bezug auf den See - doch ein Eingriff in die natürliche Ordnung. Es hat schon seinen (wenn für uns auch nicht erkennbaren) Grund, warum der Laich in eurem Teich und nicht im See ist. 

Ich hoffe für euch, dass ihr nicht hinterher eingestehen müsst: gut gemeint aber schlecht gemacht,

Gruß
Manfred


----------

